# WO Mike (Hammy) Hamilton



## riggermade (23 Feb 2009)

This is an e-mail I received.  I will post more as I get news.

"Just got a call from Al McGee advising of Mike's passing.  Mike was in Cold Lake for the past couple of weeks doing para trials of some sort, he was in car accident on Friday evening when the car was T-boned.  Mike was passenger in rear seat.  He was flown by STARS air ambulance to the Royal Alex, Edmonton.  Al spoke with him today immediately before he went into surgery.  Al says that Mike was in good spirits and was really himself with no apparent "fatal injuries"  Mike passed away on surgery table.



Mike's wife, CO and RSM have flown out from Trenton and at Royal Alex with Al and others as I type this.



Al has no other details but will pass on to me as this materialize. I will pass on to as I get them.



Please pass on to whomever else you may have on your contact list.



Dave "


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2009)

Fuck.

Fuck.

Fuck.

Hammy videotaped my first jump. Family, jumping, beer, food ... in that order.
Light winds and soft landings.


----------



## riggermade (23 Feb 2009)

Vern 

There were two others in the xar with him who were released from hospital, I will post more details as I receive them


----------



## riggermade (23 Feb 2009)

From the Edmonton Sun

COLD LAKE — A Canadian soldier has died after a traffic crash in Cold Lake, Alta.

Warrant Officer Michael Hamilton was seriously injured Friday in a two-vehicle crash.

He died from his injuries Sunday at an Edmonton hospital.

Hamilton, a parachutist with the Canadian Forces Land Advance Warfare Centre, was based at Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ont.

Lt. Annie Morin says Hamilton was in Cold Lake for training and was scheduled to return to the eastern Ontario base.

Hamilton’s age and hometown weren’t immediately available


----------



## a78jumper (25 Feb 2009)

Very sad news indeed Steve. I read this in the  Edmonton Sun earlier today, and Michel Denis also emailed me the news from Quebec. 

I did not know him well personally, but I know he was highly regarded in both Rigger and Sup Tech communities. Trying to remember dates and places but I know we jumped together somewhere-Edmonton? Pet? I seem to recall having dealings with him on one or both of the CISM teams we mounted in 96 and 99.

Blue skies, fair winds and soft landings Hammy. To all those hurting from this terrible accident, my thoughts and prayers. RIP.


----------



## Journeyman (25 Feb 2009)

I didn't make the connection until I looked at the pics Vern posted. Damn.

We've shared air...and beer...several times. 

You'll be missed Hammy


----------



## armyvern (25 Feb 2009)

Military parachutist dies after Alta. collision  
Edmonton JournalFebruary 23, 2009
  


> A member of the Skyhawks precision skydiving team with a Canadian flag in a ceremony in Ottawa in July, 2008. A parachutist and former Skyhawk with the Canadian Forces died Sunday after a vehicle collision in Cold Lake, Alta.
> Photograph by: Pat McGrath, Ottawa CitizenEDMONTON — A parachutist and former Skyhawk with the Canadian Forces died Sunday after a vehicle collision in Cold Lake, Alta.
> 
> Warrant Officer Michael Hamilton, 46, of Trenton, Ont., was involved in a two-vehicle collision Friday night and died in an Edmonton hospital on Sunday.
> ...



http://www.cfc.forces.gc.ca/257-Eng.html


----------



## a78jumper (25 Feb 2009)

It was often stated , tongue in cheek, the most dangerous part of skydiving (or jumping in general) was the drive to the DZ on public roads, regretably with an element of truth in this situation.


----------



## Takeniteasy (25 Feb 2009)

Rest Easy Hammy


----------



## riggermade (25 Feb 2009)

Last word I got there will be a wake of sorts Fri night and a memorial service Sat in Trenton.  No date on the burial yet but he is to be interned in Ottawa


----------



## Journeyman (25 Feb 2009)

Loc/DTG?


----------



## Smirnoff123 (25 Feb 2009)

This is sad, he looked like a good guy. Rest in peace.


----------



## riggermade (25 Feb 2009)

Viewing is Fri 1900-2100, service is Sat haven't been given a location yet


----------



## a78jumper (26 Feb 2009)

If you're going hoist a glass for me, will request Mike Hawes  do likewise. Internment in the National Military Cemetary? Lovely place but d*mn it all I know more and more people that are resting there well  before their rightful time.


----------



## riggermade (26 Feb 2009)

Here is waht is from the Funeral Home



Warrant Officer Michael Edward Hamilton, CD1 'Hammy' - Passed away peacefully at the Royal Alexandra Hospital, Edmonton, AB on Sunday, February 22, 2009. Michael Hamilton of Trenton age 46 years. Beloved husband of Shelley Hamilton. Loved father of Alicia and Cole, both at home; Rodney and Leon Hamilton, both of Halifax. NS. Son of Greta Hamilton of Greenwood, NS. Brother of James Hamilton, Borden; Lenora Beals (Glen); Lorraine Higgins (Don) and Paula Cromwell, all of Halifax. NS. Son-in-law of Sheila and Marcel of Pembroke. The family will receive friends at the 8 Wing Chapel on Friday evening from 7-9 p.m. Service will be held at St. Peter's Church on Saturday, February 28th, 2009 at 9:30 a.m. Padre Shaun Turner officiating. Interment The National Military Cemetery Beechwood, Ottawa. Memorial Donations to the United Way would be appreciated by the family. 

Here is a link to a Memorial page:

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.quintefuneralcentres.com%2Fruntime.php%3FSiteId%3D3379%26NavigatorId%3D56225%26Keywords%3Dmichael%2520hammy%2520hamilton&h=2c9fc969e08a8019711480dba1a1d772


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2009)

This from today's _Belleville Intelligencer_....


> In the military world where he plied his trade as a master paratrooper, he was known as Warrant Officer Michael Hamilton.
> 
> To dozens of kids and parents in the Quinte Red Devils minor hockey organization, he was just "Hammy."
> 
> ...



_More on link_


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Feb 2009)

RIP WO Hamilton.


----------



## sheilawadden (6 Mar 2009)

I'm the (new) English Editor at Army News. I googled WO Michael Hamilton for a story that I am editing for Army News, and this thread came up almost at the top of the search results. 

Would any of you be interested in sending me some of your stories/comments to include in the story that I'm editing? I'd be particularly interested in hearing what WO Hamilton was like to work with. That being said, if there's anything else that you'd like to add, I'd totally welcome your contribution.

If you have anything that you'd like to share, including photos, please drop me an email: sheila.wadden AT forces.gc.ca. By the way, I'm hoping to finish editing on Monday (9 March), so that we can translate and post the story soon. 

If anyone is interested, I will pop back over here to post a link to the article when it has been finalized and posted.

Cheers,

Sheila


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2009)

Hi Sheila,

If you're on Facebook, you may also want to visit the Riggers Group and the group that was set up specificly in memory of Hammy.

Many of those who had the pleasure of working with Hammy or were victims of his practical jokes and keen sense of humour are there. Some of them may be interested in providing you with thoughts for your story as well.

Veronica


----------



## sheilawadden (9 Mar 2009)

I might try that. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Mar 2009)

Parachute rigger WO Hammy Hamilton remembered






WO Michael (Hammy) Hamilton passed away on February 22 following a car accident in Cold Lake, Alberta. Hammy was known for his athleticism, good humour and community involvement.

Monday, March 16, 2009

Trenton, Ontario – In 1985, when Warrant Officer Michael (Hammy) Hamilton joined the parachute rigger family, the world of CF parachute rigging changed. It changed again when he passed away at the age of 46 following a car accident in Cold Lake, Alberta on February 22.

At the time of his death, WO Hamilton worked in Trenton as a member of the Canadian Forces Land Advance Warfare Centre. He had been visiting Alberta for training at the time of the accident.  





WO Michael Hammy Hamilton 

“It took Hammy about 20 seconds to go from being the new guy in the unit to the old vet, taking the young guys under his wing. He just had that way about him that naturally made you like him,” said Chief Warrant Officer A.G. McGee, who first met WO Hamilton at the Canadian Forces Parachute Maintenance Depot in Edmonton over 20 years ago.

Joined the CF in 1981
WO Hamilton joined the Canadian Forces in 1981. From the beginning, he was the ultimate athlete. He was always involved in unit sports as well as base teams. If he wasn’t at work, he was at the nearest sports venue. Mike always encouraged his peers to participate no matter what their skill level; however he always wanted to come out on top.






WO Hamilton was the ultimate athlete. 

One of WO Hamilton’s true passions was the Montreal Canadiens. He would do anything to watch a game, no matter where he was or what he was doing. He once attended a unit function that took place at the same time that his beloved team played Calgary in the finals. He managed to bring in a four-inch TV to watch his team play. Before the event was over, the whole unit was in another room watching the game with Hammy.  

Never at a loss for words
WO Hamilton was always the one to get a party started. He loved to find the closest microphone available and appoint himself as the night’s MC. A man who was never at a loss for words, he always managed to get things rolling so that all had a good time.

If there was a camera, WO Hamilton was either in front of it hamming it up, or he was behind it, acting as the director and the producer. That he never won an Oscar still remains a mystery to his rigger family.






WO Hamilton wears a cone head hat at a mess dinner. 

His sense of humour kept his unit's morale high. He also used his abilities with cameras and videos to produce many presentations for retirements, postings and other events for personnel within the unit, always leaving them something to remember him by.

WO Hamilton’s sense of humour kept his unit’s morale high, and he could be counted on to bring you out of the dumps when you were feeling down. He was always telling jokes or pulling pranks: sending love letters to your boss using your email that you left open, or arranging for 3 a.m. wake-up calls at your hotel while you were travelling. 

Touched many lives
On the serious side, WO Hamilton was actively involved in the community and the lives of all those he knew. He participated in many charity events, such as the Special Olympics and the Labatt 24-Hour Relay. WO Hamilton always provided many ideas for children’s Christmas parties and even dressed as Elmo on one occasion. He never forgot a birthday, anniversary, or any other special moment in the lives of those that he touched. 

“I can honestly say, after having spent 35 years in the military, that I have never met a more likeable or personable soldier, and it has been a distinct privilege to have been able to call him friend,” said CWO McGee. 

“Hammy's passing has dealt the Canadian Forces and in particular the Parachute Rigger Fraternity an immense blow. His jump boots will never be filled!”

For all those who knew Hammy across Canada, the US and around the world, to quote CWO McGee, “he will be gone but not forgotten.”

He leaves behind his wife, Shelley, his four children, Alicia, Cole, Rodney and Leon, and many, many friends.

Article by WO John Renaud and Bill Pentney  

Photos by Canadian Forces Land Advance Warfare Centre Images Section

Project Number:09-0207


----------



## Daidalous (16 Mar 2009)

Oh man what a shock, truly one heck of a great guy


The best memory I have of "Hammy" was after a Xmas party at supply (his wife worked with us), there was not enough seats in the drunk van.   He jumped in the cargo area and threw a blanket over him self and said "shh, don't tell no one I am back here"

You will be missed and my heart goes out to Shelley and the kids


----------



## bigj9659 (11 Nov 2011)

Today Nov 11th I thought about Mike and just like to say a prayer for him.God love you Hammy I will never forget you,a great person and soldier.   With love to Mike and his family-John McManus. :remembrance:


----------

